

Joint statement from SAG, AFM, AFTRA, DGA, IATSE and IBT regarding PIPA and SOPA - jasomill
http://www.aftra.org/F1B6702A13BD47A4AD2F2F0020D929B3.htm

======
mikecane
It always amuses me to see people whose jobs would NOT exist if NOT for piracy
now complain about piracy.

A history lesson:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_Picture_Patents_Company#...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_Picture_Patents_Company#Backlash_and_Decline)

Which needs to never, ever be forgotten.

